# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Bộ sưu tập cnc plasma ^^

## Mr.L

Bộ sưu tập hình ảnh về máy cnc plasma diy của em sưu tầm được trong 2 năm từ trên internet ^^ nay share với mọi người ^^

----------

CBNN, Diyodira, Gamo, Nam CNC, taih2, vuthanh

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------

anhcos, Gamo, kametoco, Nam CNC, Trương Văn Hùng, vuthanh, writewin

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, kametoco, Nam CNC, tbimotion, writewin

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------

culitruong, Gamo, kametoco, Khoa C3

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------

Gamo

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------

writewin

----------


## culitruong

Tay nghề ngày càng cao hen.

Tớ có câu hỏi này về plasma:

Đi cắt gió đá, mấy thằng cắt nó chê plasma hay bị nghẹt béc, thực hư ra sao ?

----------


## Mr.L

dạ em chào anh culitruong ^^ 
trường hợp này chỉ trên máy plasma jasic cut thui nhe a tại em dg dùng con đó nên có xíu ý kiến ^^ 

*a. cắt tay* 
Đối với cắt tay theo em là do trong quá trình dg cắt thì có 1 hạt xỉ nhỏ dính vào ngay đầu bét đẫn đến tia plasma bị lệch làm xéo đường cắt, phạm vào mỏ bét làm hư bét, 
còn có thêm trường hợp em gặp phải nữa là bét mới thay vào cắt dc 1 lần (1 đường  dài 300mm) rùi em mở ra xem bên nhìn cái lỗ bên trong bét nó đã bị điện phóng ra phạm vào bét hết 1 chút (do bét dỏm hoặc máy dỏm ^^). dẫn đến tình trạng trên 
cũng có 1 phần quan trọng khi mồi bét phải đưa bét cao cách mặt phôi theo thông số. vì nếu rà sát thì dễ sinh ra tình trạng xỉ bắn ngược làm hư bét. Và kỹ thuật cắt khi cắt bằng tay ^^
*b. cắt máy cnc* 
đa phần cắt bằng máy (đối với máy của em) thì em hay bị hư bét ngay khi mồi vì em chưa có THC chỉ dung tay làm THC thui ah ^^ chút up cờ lip anh xem 
và còn nhiều lý do khác dẫn đến việc hư bét cắt nữa ^^ 
có thiếu sót j mong mấy đại ca chỉ bảo em thêm nhe ^^ 
chân thành cảm ơn

----------

culitruong, Dương Công Lũy, kametoco

----------


## writewin

bét cắt jassits 30k 1 bộ, nên cũng ko đắt lắm

ngoài lý do mờ rờ lờ nói còn thêm nguyên nhân nữa là do áp từ bình khí ko dc sạch dẩn đến mau hỏng eler và nozze, làm cho tia plass ra ko ổn định , ah thêm nũa là do ko  đủ áp lực từ bình ra, nếu ko đủ áp thì nguồn sẻ tự ngắt tia, khi đấy ta phải ngồi chờ máy nén đủ áp tiếp mới chơi tiếp dc

up thêm vài KG hình máy em lên đi nào, bán máy em cho anh nhanh nào để anh lên máy ^^

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------


## Mr.L

updating ^^

----------


## Mr.L

video đống sắt vụn của em ^^

----------

Bongmayquathem, culitruong, im_atntc, kametoco

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhìn thấy cái bàn máy nham nhở của ông là biết ông kiếm nhiều tiền cỡ nào rồi............hehehe chắc đổi lại, Sinh Viên giàu ham khoe ( chắc khoe hàng ) heheheh. Chừng nào lên Sài Gòn chơi đây chú?

----------


## Mr.L

chưa lên dc a ui dg bị rượt quá trời hjchjc đợi em ôm dc 1 cục tiền là em lên liền hehehehe

----------


## writewin

có nân đầu dao tự động hả mờ rờ lờ,

----------


## culitruong

Hình như là không có

----------


## Mr.L

có anh ui hahahha THC tay mà hahahahah

----------


## Tai culi

công nghệ thc chỉ có tại 121a mậu thân

----------


## Trương Văn Hùng

> updating ^^


Sắp tới mình càn dựng 1 bộ Plassma chắc dùng bộ này cho nó rẻ tiền hì  :Big Grin:

----------


## TLP

Kiếm cái thép thanh cold rolled ở đâu các bác?. :Smile:

----------

